# Calorie Counts?



## wingchun100 (Apr 29, 2014)

I was just wondering what resource any of you might use to get a calorie count. Obviously some food comes in packages with nutritional charts that show you calories per serving, but not all do. I don't know what might be considered a good, solid, reliable source.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 29, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I was just wondering what resource any of you might use to get a calorie count. Obviously some food comes in packages with nutritional charts that show you calories per serving, but not all do. I don't know what might be considered a good, solid, reliable source.



The app\website of MyFitnessPal is good, has a bardcode scanner as well which can help.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll second MyFitnessPal.  They've got reliable values for lots of things -- and multiple values as well as ways to find the pieces and build meals, like adding bread and meat and cheese for a sandwich that's not listed.


----------



## crushing (Apr 29, 2014)

I was a big user of MyFitnessPal when I lost 60 pounds.  But instead of counting calories, I used it to count carbs.  I think counting calories is as about as useful as calculating BMI to determine one's fitness.  Calories have context.

The Context of Calories | Mark's Daily Apple


----------



## Takai (Apr 30, 2014)

crushing said:


> I was a big user of MyFitnessPal when I lost 60 pounds.  But instead of counting calories, I used it to count carbs.  I think counting calories is as about as useful as calculating BMI to determine one's fitness.  Calories have context.
> 
> The Context of Calories | Mark's Daily Apple



Agreed. Don't just focus on the number of calories. Focus on what makes up those numbers.


----------

